# Performance shifter, great way to stop the wife



## Dudeman (Jun 6, 2012)

I put a Hurst shifter in my 2004. the shifts were so precise and solid that my wife never took the car again. She said it was too much effort to drive. I loved it because it was so solid and communicated so well.
I did however develop wrist pain over time on long drives on windy country roads.... Lol


----------



## The Black Mongoose (Oct 16, 2012)

Dudeman said:


> I put a Hurst shifter in my 2004. the shifts were so precise and solid that my wife never took the car again. She said it was too much effort to drive. I loved it because it was so solid and communicated so well.
> I did however develop wrist pain over time on long drives on windy country roads.... Lol


Wrist pains from driving huh


----------

